# Dr meeting with lawyer



## Wendy CPC (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there a code to bill for dr's time when meeting with the patients lawyer?


----------



## bfontaine (Jun 28, 2011)

You can make up a fake code for your computer and charge whatever you want, just not to an insurance carrier.  We do this frequently and also ask to be paid in advance as attorney's are famous for cancelling appointments like this!!  We charge based on how long the conversation is going to take and add on extra if their pre-scheduled time runs over.


----------



## bcarruth (Jul 1, 2011)

We use 99075 and we don't file this to insurance. We bill the lawyer's office and we bill a certain price for the first hour and then so much for each additional 30 minutes. Hope this helps!


----------

